# Calhanoglu:”Al Milan ero rimasto col cerino in mano”



## admin (24 Dicembre 2021)

Ancora Calhanoglu sull’addio al Milan:”Quando mi sono trasferito all'Inter ho avuto molti contraccolpi. Ho passato un periodo difficile con questa situazione. In fondo, il Milan non poteva partecipare alla Champions League da sette stagioni. Ci sono molte ragioni diverse per la mia partenza. Il Milan non le ha spiegate, quindi il cerino è rimasto in mano a me. Ero felice dopo aver segnato il gol".


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Calhanoglu sull’addio al Milan:”Quando mi sono trasferito all'Inter ho avuto molti contraccolpi. Ho passato un periodo difficile con questa situazione. In fondo, il Milan non poteva partecipare alla Champions League da sette stagioni. Ci sono molte ragioni diverse per la mia partenza. Il Milan non le ha spiegate, quindi il cerino è rimasto in mano a me. Ero felice dopo aver segnato il gol".


non è molto chiaro.


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Calhanoglu sull’addio al Milan:”Quando mi sono trasferito all'Inter ho avuto molti contraccolpi. Ho passato un periodo difficile con questa situazione. In fondo, il Milan non poteva partecipare alla Champions League da sette stagioni. Ci sono molte ragioni diverse per la mia partenza. Il Milan non le ha spiegate, quindi il cerino è rimasto in mano a me. Ero felice dopo aver segnato il gol".


I conti li facciamo alla fine, quando avrete anche voi la crisi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Calhanoglu sull’addio al Milan:”Quando mi sono trasferito all'Inter ho avuto molti contraccolpi. Ho passato un periodo difficile con questa situazione. In fondo, il Milan non poteva partecipare alla Champions League da sette stagioni. Ci sono molte ragioni diverse per la mia partenza. Il Milan non le ha spiegate, quindi il cerino è rimasto in mano a me. Ero felice dopo aver segnato il gol".



non penso ci siano tante ragioni, voleva 5 milioni netti e il Milan non li ha offerti. Il problema è che inspiegabilmente non è stato sostituito un titolare con il budget risparmiato. Tutto qui. 

Comunque tempo al tempo, adesso tutti gli interisti sono esaltati, sembra il nuovo De Bruyne andando a leggere sui loro lidi, mentre fino a due mesi fa erano a invocare la tribuna. Lo conosciamo bene Hakan, buon giocatore ma con dei limiti, non indifferenti. Il problema è che se non lo sostituisci, ti fai perculare


----------



## Marilson (24 Dicembre 2021)

per quanto ora mi stia sulle palle, non gli si puo' dare tutte le colpe. Quando si era trasferito a Milano aveva avuto problemi a inserirsi in citta', addirittura credo avesse subito anche un furto appena traslocato. Il fatto che sia andato all'Inter certamente dimostra che in citta' si era poi ritrovato.. e probabilmente noi avremmo potuto fare lo sforzo di andargli in contro visto che ora stiamo giocando con brahim la' davanti. Al derby e' stato insultato fin dal 1 minuto, inevitabile esultasse in quel modo al gol.


----------



## elpacoderoma (24 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Calhanoglu sull’addio al Milan:”Quando mi sono trasferito all'Inter ho avuto molti contraccolpi. Ho passato un periodo difficile con questa situazione. In fondo, il Milan non poteva partecipare alla Champions League da sette stagioni. Ci sono molte ragioni diverse per la mia partenza. Il Milan non le ha spiegate, quindi il cerino è rimasto in mano a me. Ero felice dopo aver segnato il gol".


Negli ultimi 4 anni giocavi anche te nel Milan che non entrava in champions somaro. Quest anno ci farai vedere il tuo valore aggiunto contro il Liverpool immagino.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Dicembre 2021)

Ho visto giocare Rui Costa, Kaka, Seedorf. 
Chala chi? Chi scusa? 

Preferisco comunque uno come Brahim che sarà anche discontinuo e ben lontano dall'esprimere il suo talento al massimo, ma almeno quando imbrocca il periodo giusto mi fa stropicciare gli occhi con le sue gicoate. Questo anche al suo top mi faceva ridere.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Calhanoglu sull’addio al Milan:”Quando mi sono trasferito all'Inter ho avuto molti contraccolpi. Ho passato un periodo difficile con questa situazione. In fondo, il Milan non poteva partecipare alla Champions League da sette stagioni. Ci sono molte ragioni diverse per la mia partenza. Il Milan non le ha spiegate, quindi il cerino è rimasto in mano a me. Ero felice dopo aver segnato il gol".



Eh, peccato che non sei fatto di materiale altamente infiammabile.

Sei fatto di roba disgustosa, questo sì. Brutto schifoso.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Calhanoglu sull’addio al Milan:”Quando mi sono trasferito all'Inter ho avuto molti contraccolpi. Ho passato un periodo difficile con questa situazione. In fondo, il Milan non poteva partecipare alla Champions League da sette stagioni. Ci sono molte ragioni diverse per la mia partenza. Il Milan non le ha spiegate, quindi il cerino è rimasto in mano a me. Ero felice dopo aver segnato il gol".





admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Calhanoglu sull’addio al Milan:”Quando mi sono trasferito all'Inter ho avuto molti contraccolpi. Ho passato un periodo difficile con questa situazione. In fondo, il Milan non poteva partecipare alla Champions League da sette stagioni. Ci sono molte ragioni diverse per la mia partenza. Il Milan non le ha spiegate, quindi il cerino è rimasto in mano a me. Ero felice dopo aver segnato il gol".


Infatti sarebbe stato giusto che la società lo spiegasse.


----------



## sunburn (24 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Eh, peccato che non sei fatto di materiale altamente infiammabile.
> 
> Sei fatto di roba disgustosa, questo sì. Brutto schifoso.


Con “cerino in mano” secondo me si riferiva al periodo in cui si era mollato con la moglie e doveva andare di self-service per placare i suoi istinti più animaleschi…


----------



## gabri65 (24 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Con “cerino in mano” secondo me si riferiva al periodo in cui si era mollato con la moglie e doveva andare di self-service per placare i suoi istinti più animaleschi…



Certo che se doveva "alzare" il suo membro così come alzava i palloni da calcio d'angolo, finiti regolarmente sugli stinchi del primo difensore ... mah, insomma.


----------



## The P (24 Dicembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> per quanto ora mi stia sulle palle, non gli si puo' dare tutte le colpe. Quando si era trasferito a Milano aveva avuto problemi a inserirsi in citta', addirittura credo avesse subito anche un furto appena traslocato. Il fatto che sia andato all'Inter certamente dimostra che in citta' si era poi ritrovato.. e probabilmente noi avremmo potuto fare lo sforzo di andargli in contro visto che ora stiamo giocando con brahim la' davanti. Al derby e' stato insultato fin dal 1 minuto, inevitabile esultasse in quel modo al gol.


Parliamo di Brahim sostituto come se calha fosse meglio. Aveva iniziato meglio Brahim con 4 goal e 3 assist, ora è in vantaggio il turco.

vediamo a fine stagione.

La verità è che sono 2 giocatori discontinui.
Con la differenza che di Brahim non ne abbiamo la certezza, visto che non possiamo sapere senza il Covid come sarebbe andata, prima di allora non so se ricordate la partita con l’Atletico… si era preso la squadra in mano.


----------



## Rudi84 (24 Dicembre 2021)

Io spero sempre che gli capiti quello che è successo a Simon Kjer


----------



## gabri65 (24 Dicembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> per quanto ora mi stia sulle palle, non gli si puo' dare tutte le colpe. Quando si era trasferito a Milano aveva avuto problemi a inserirsi in citta', addirittura credo avesse subito anche un furto appena traslocato. Il fatto che sia andato all'Inter certamente dimostra che in citta' si era poi ritrovato.. e probabilmente noi avremmo potuto fare lo sforzo di andargli in contro visto che ora stiamo giocando con brahim la' davanti. Al derby e' stato insultato fin dal 1 minuto, inevitabile esultasse in quel modo al gol.



Andargli incontro per cosa, per menargli ? Avrei fatto i 100 m in 2''5.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (24 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Calhanoglu sull’addio al Milan:”Quando mi sono trasferito all'Inter ho avuto molti contraccolpi. Ho passato un periodo difficile con questa situazione. In fondo, il Milan non poteva partecipare alla Champions League da sette stagioni. Ci sono molte ragioni diverse per la mia partenza. Il Milan non le ha spiegate, quindi il cerino è rimasto in mano a me. Ero felice dopo aver segnato il gol".


col vibro in mano cornuto!!!


----------



## JoKeR (24 Dicembre 2021)

Io non capisco perchè persone mediamente intelligenti come noi sprechino ancora tempo a parlare di questo uomo-calciatore piccolo e ridicolo. Senza invidia alcuna nè della sua fama nè del suo portafoglio.


----------



## mil77 (24 Dicembre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non penso ci siano tante ragioni, voleva 5 milioni netti e il Milan non li ha offerti. Il problema è che inspiegabilmente non è stato sostituito un titolare con il budget risparmiato. Tutto qui.
> 
> Comunque tempo al tempo, adesso tutti gli interisti sono esaltati, sembra il nuovo De Bruyne andando a leggere sui loro lidi, mentre fino a due mesi fa erano a invocare la tribuna. Lo conosciamo bene Hakan, buon giocatore ma con dei limiti, non indifferenti. Il problema è che se non lo sostituisci, ti fai perculare


Come detto sin da subito il problema non era che lui non rinnovava ma trovare il suo sostituto a poco. E come tanti immaginavano il suo sostituto poteva essere diaz senza spendere niente


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (24 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Calhanoglu sull’addio al Milan:”Quando mi sono trasferito all'Inter ho avuto molti contraccolpi. Ho passato un periodo difficile con questa situazione. In fondo, il Milan non poteva partecipare alla Champions League da sette stagioni. Ci sono molte ragioni diverse per la mia partenza. Il Milan non le ha spiegate, quindi il cerino è rimasto in mano a me. Ero felice dopo aver segnato il gol".


Premettendo che io qui ero uno dei pochi favorevoli ad un suo rinnovo alle nostre cifre, trovo stupidi questi continui richiami all'esperienza passata al Milan: sembra quasi gli roda ancora.
Cosa mai dovrebbe spiegare il Milan? Dovrebbe essere lui a svelare la causa principale del suo mancato prolungamento : più soldi e mazzetta al procuratore (non a caso Stipic era da ottobre del 2020 che lo offriva a destra e sinistra).
Sta oggettivamente facendo bene all'Inter, quindi parli pure della sua squadra e lasci in pace il Milan, qui non lo rimpiange nessuno comunque: questo qui, oltre alle orecchie, mi sa che ha pure il cervello montato al contrario.


----------



## Goro (24 Dicembre 2021)

Sotto il lato umano è un altro inadeguato che è meglio si sia tolto dalle scatole, immagino le risate che si sarà fatto con Kessie dopo quel favore nel derby


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Calhanoglu sull’addio al Milan:”Quando mi sono trasferito all'Inter ho avuto molti contraccolpi. Ho passato un periodo difficile con questa situazione. In fondo, il Milan non poteva partecipare alla Champions League da sette stagioni. Ci sono molte ragioni diverse per la mia partenza. Il Milan non le ha spiegate, quindi il cerino è rimasto in mano a me. Ero felice dopo aver segnato il gol".



E' una ruota che gira. Questo omuncolo adesso gode, ma prima o poi godrà male...


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Dicembre 2021)

Goro ha scritto:


> Sotto il lato umano è un altro inadeguato che è meglio si sia tolto dalle scatole, immagino le risate che si sarà fatto con Kessie dopo quel favore nel derby


rigore tra l'altro inesistente.


----------



## koti (24 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Calhanoglu sull’addio al Milan:”Quando mi sono trasferito all'Inter ho avuto molti contraccolpi. Ho passato un periodo difficile con questa situazione. In fondo, il Milan non poteva partecipare alla Champions League da sette stagioni. Ci sono molte ragioni diverse per la mia partenza. Il Milan non le ha spiegate, quindi il cerino è rimasto in mano a me. Ero felice dopo aver segnato il gol".


Colpa della società che non lo ha sostituito, è normale che gli interisti ci prendano per il culo (considerando anche il rendimento disastroso di Diaz).


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non è molto chiaro.


Dici? Per me il messaggio che manda e' abbastanza chiaro.Le cifre che gli ha offerto il Milan sono ben lontane da quelle uscite sui giornali,e lui ha fatto la figura del mercenario miserabile che per 500.000 di differenza è andato all'Inter.Non sapremo mai la verità,ma ho sempre avuto l'impressione che la società non abbia mai offerto né a lui né a Donnarumma le cifre fatte circolare,poi che sono uomini di m...non ci piove.


----------



## MagicBox (24 Dicembre 2021)

Anche secondo me le cifre che secondo i giornali avremmo offerto ai vari Donnarumma, Chalanoglu e Kessie non sono veritiere.

Chalanoglu sta giocando bene e ci ha esultato in faccia nel derby, noi non lo abbiamo sostituito: è giusto che ci prendano per il culo, ci sta bene.

Speriamo alla fine di poter ridere noi, anche se la prospettiva di vederli vincere il campionato con Chalanoglu che bacia la seconda stella è veramente terrificante, ci perculerebbero alla grande


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Dici? Per me il messaggio che manda e' abbastanza chiaro.Le cifre che gli ha offerto il Milan sono ben lontane da quelle uscite sui giornali,e lui ha fatto la figura del mercenario miserabile che per 500.000 di differenza è andato all'Inter.Non sapremo mai la verità,ma ho sempre avuto l'impressione che la società non abbia mai offerto né a lui né a Donnarumma le cifre fatte circolare,poi che sono uomini di m...non ci piove.


potrebbe dirlo chiaramente.. tanto ormai è andato.
comunque parla di molte ragioni, se dice la verità sarei curioso.
forse una delle ragioni poteva essere voler puntare su daniel


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> potrebbe dirlo chiaramente.. tanto ormai è andato.
> comunque parla di molte ragioni, se dice la verità sarei curioso.
> forse una delle ragioni poteva essere voler puntare su daniel


Può essere pure.


----------



## admin (24 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Calhanoglu sull’addio al Milan:”Quando mi sono trasferito all'Inter ho avuto molti contraccolpi. Ho passato un periodo difficile con questa situazione. In fondo, il Milan non poteva partecipare alla Champions League da sette stagioni. Ci sono molte ragioni diverse per la mia partenza. Il Milan non le ha spiegate, quindi il cerino è rimasto in mano a me. Ero felice dopo aver segnato il gol".


Che feccia


----------



## Blu71 (24 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Calhanoglu sull’addio al Milan:”Quando mi sono trasferito all'Inter ho avuto molti contraccolpi. Ho passato un periodo difficile con questa situazione. In fondo, il Milan non poteva partecipare alla Champions League da sette stagioni. Ci sono molte ragioni diverse per la mia partenza. Il Milan non le ha spiegate, quindi il cerino è rimasto in mano a me. Ero felice dopo aver segnato il gol".



Piccolo uomo, indegno del Milan.


----------



## Mika (24 Dicembre 2021)

The P ha scritto:


> Parliamo di Brahim sostituto come se calha fosse meglio. Aveva iniziato meglio Brahim con 4 goal e 3 assist, ora è in vantaggio il turco.


Poi è arrivato il Covid, invece al turco va tutto sempre bene, anche i goal fortunosi.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Poi è arrivato il Covid, invece al turco va tutto sempre bene, anche i goal fortunosi.


Il centrocampo a 5 lo toglie quasi dalla fase difensiva. Adesso ha capito quanto sia fondamentale prendere la porta anche quando non si fa gol.

Da noi in 5 anni 100 tiri 99 su Marte.

Comunque quest'inter ha trovato un equilibrio perfetto, 6 partite senza subire gol.......al di la di tutto la fortuna che hanno la stimolano con il loro modo di giocare.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora Calhanoglu sull’addio al Milan:”Quando mi sono trasferito all'Inter ho avuto molti contraccolpi. Ho passato un periodo difficile con questa situazione. In fondo, il Milan non poteva partecipare alla Champions League da sette stagioni. Ci sono molte ragioni diverse per la mia partenza. Il Milan non le ha spiegate, quindi il cerino è rimasto in mano a me. Ero felice dopo aver segnato il gol".


Avrà chiesto soldi,tanti soldi, e lumi sui programmi futuri e le ambizioni della società. 

Gli avranno proposto pochi soldi e gli avranno detto che il mantra è la sostenibilità. 

Basti solo pensare che ci ha lasciato per dei fallimentari ,mica per il psg .


----------



## gabri65 (24 Dicembre 2021)

Per non dimenticare, visto che la memoria del tifoso milanista medio non dura oltre i due, massimo tre, giorni.

Detto questo, alcuni personaggi di questo forum, che difendevano a spada tratta l'invertebrato, sono spariti. Proprio volatilizzati. Boh, coincidenze. O forse stanno su interfans a godersi il loro nuovo gioiello, chi lo sa.


----------



## eldero (24 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Per non dimenticare, visto che la memoria del tifoso milanista medio non dura oltre i due, massimo tre, giorni.
> 
> Detto questo, alcuni personaggi di questo forum, che difendevano a spada tratta l'invertebrato, sono spariti. Proprio volatilizzati. Boh, coincidenze. O forse stanno su interfans a godersi il loro nuovo gioiello, chi lo sa.



esatto. Non sarò mai contrario al suo addio. Discontinuità e supponenza, ora tutto gira e corrono anche per lui ma prima o poi i suoi enormi limiti usciranno


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Dicembre 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> I conti li facciamo alla fine, quando avrete anche voi la crisi.


Mah sinceramente dubito che l'inter avrà un calo,farà 100 punti in carrozza


----------



## David Gilmour (24 Dicembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Mah sinceramente dubito che l'inter avrà un calo,farà 100 punti in carrozza


Io invece credo che un calo lo avranno anche loro e noi dovremo essere a breve distanza. Intanto vediamo cosa combinano a fine mese contro i cavalli di Bangsbo.
Un piacere me lo devono fare: bastonare in finale di Supercoppa i ladri, quello sì. Quest'anno loro e il loro mago della panchina devono restare a zeru tituli.


----------



## Maravich49 (25 Dicembre 2021)

Serpe maledetta


----------



## eldero (25 Dicembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Mah sinceramente dubito che l'inter avrà un calo,farà 100 punti in carrozza


Non credo sinceramente. Sono sicuramente nettamente più forti di tutti ma non in questa misura. Ora come ora gli sta girando veramente tutto


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Avrà chiesto soldi,tanti soldi, e lumi sui programmi futuri e le ambizioni della società.
> 
> Gli avranno proposto pochi soldi e gli avranno detto che il mantra è la sostenibilità.
> 
> Basti solo pensare che ci ha lasciato per dei fallimentari ,mica per il psg .


Se ha chiesto tanti soldi non lo so,alla fine prende 5,5 mln all'inter(non sono comunque pochi),ma che gli abbiano offerto non più di 3,8- 4 mln ci metto la mano sul fuoco.Ma torniamo sempre là,non è lui che rimpiangiamo,ma il totale disinteresse a rimpiazzarlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Dicembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Se ha chiesto tanti soldi non lo so,alla fine prende 5,5 mln all'inter(non sono comunque pochi),ma che gli abbiano offerto non più di 3,8- 4 mln ci metto la mano sul fuoco.Ma torniamo sempre là,non è lui che rimpiangiamo,ma il totale disinteresse a rimpiazzarlo.


Sicuramente avrà chiesto più di quanto guadagnava prima ma io non escludo che i nostri possano aver offerto uno stipendio al ribasso.
Ma, come giustamente fai notare, il problema non è mica aver perso calha , il problema è averlo perso a zero per sostituirlo con nessuno.
A che gioco giochiamo??


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sicuramente avrà chiesto più di quanto guadagnava prima ma io non escludo che i nostri possano aver offerto uno stipendio al ribasso.
> Ma, come giustamente fai notare, il problema non è mica aver perso calha , il problema è averlo perso a zero per sostituirlo con nessuno.
> A che gioco giochiamo??


Io,te e qualche altro amico del forum,quindi i NON EVOLUTI,lo sappiamo a che gioco si sta giocando.


----------

